# Binding Issue: High Backs digging into leg



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

anyone else have this problem? i was trying on some new bindings this weekend with my boots on, and everytime i put any pressure on my heals, i felt the backs digging into my leg. obviously, this would be a problem...do all bindings now pretty much have that high back? am i screwed if looking to get a new pair?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Most bindings have adjustable highbacks, did you check to see if you could decrease the forward lean?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i did...and i was talking to a friend about it, and he has the same problem with ihs bindings. i'm about 5'8, 5'9 for reference.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

What bindings were you trying on? Different bindings have varying heights and padding on the highbacks, you might just need to try a different binding. What type of riding do you prefer?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't wear tennis shoes. How can the highback dig into your leg, it should press against your boots?

I mean, they are supposed to do that. Press against your boot that is. You should ride with kneew bent and then push your knees toward tip and tail. That is a proper stance. Then they should not press into your boots too much. If you ride standing straight up, its not gonna look good or work good.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

i wasn't wearing shoes...i tried the bindings on with boots, obviously. They were pushing into the softer part of my boot, and i felt a fair amount of pressure in my leg. I wear the original shaun white boots from 2004 or something, and they're a fairly soft boot. 

I ride about 70% freeride and 30% park/pipe. Been riding for 15 years, about 20 days a season, and looking to get new gear.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The pain is normal, suck it up ya girly princess. Else, go to shop, ask for some girl boots and then try them in the bindings.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> The pain is normal, suck it up ya girly princess. Else, go to shop, ask for some girl boots and then try them in the bindings.


Haha, this reminded me of the geico commercial with R. Lee Ermey. "Maybe we should chug on over to namby pamby land, where MAYBE we can find some self confidence for you, you jack wagon!"


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

do they make girl's boots in men's sizes? If I'm normally a 10.5 boot, I guess I'd be like a 15 in women's?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

if your highbacks are grinding, your boots are short.. IE: freestyle boots of the olden days..


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I think he's talking about the bindings creating a pressure point on the boot itself and feeling it through the boot, if the boots are 2004's they are probably *really* soft by now. 6 years is a long span for snowboard boots. 

Try on new boots with bindings and see if the pain goes away. I'm the same height as you and when I wear my old Vans for water-skimming at the end of the year they do the same to my leg. It's right below the calf muscle for me. With my newer boots it doesn't occur.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

that's exactly right, and it's right below the calf muscle as well. i guess i need to try on some new boots...


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

Boots are very important part of any setup. If your equipment is that old then I would start with new boots first.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes, agreed that boots are important. but my old ones are still in pretty good shape, and the only times I experience this "presure point pain" is when strapping in to the newer binding models. i never felt this discomfort with my older bindings, but those arent in good shape anymore. so while I don't think there is anything wrong with my current boots, I may need to get new ones anyways that work better with the newer style of bindings.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

suck it up princess


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Make sure that the highback is as close to parallel to the edge of your snowboard as you can get it.
Many have some kind of adjustment where the highback meets the base of the binding.


----------

